# Retrieving Training



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't think of how you would treat for going to it and again for coming back. It seems like all one action.

Harlow just naturally retrieves we didn't train her in any way.

The best way I can think of would be to throw something, and tell him to "Bring it back" after you say that you can clap your hands, talk in a "happy voice" etc. to get him to bring it back to you. Than treat and praise!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Make the distance you toss the toy short until he learns the game....

Toss different items...especially where he is so young so he doesnt key in on only certain objects - try a spoon, set of a few keys (dont use your car keys with the car door opener -you dont need to have it cracked by puppy teeth!), small ball of paper, his soft toys, a piece of wooden dowel, a piece of pvc pipe, a dumbell, a hair brush, a small bumper - even some slightly larger toys with ropes so he can drag them a few feet!!

Some of the objects wont be his favorites (they will feel funny in his mouth, be too bulky etc) ...so you will need to put on quite a display of happiness when he brings them back!

To build on the retrieve...when he has his favorites - try playing hide and seek with them...first by making it obvious where they are then hiding, then slightly hidden, then hiding them in more difficult spots....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You can start with short throws while still on leash. Lots of happy praise when he gets it and encouragement to bring it to you. You can gently reel him in wiht the leash if you need to. Here's the thing though - don't immediately reach for the toy when you get him back. Just pet him for a few seconds. Let him hold the toy AND get the praise. This teaches him that the best place to be when he has something is next to you b/c you'll let him have it for a bit PLUS love on him. If we're too quick to grab it all the time, the dog will learn to go after it and then not come back to you, rather, to go elsewhere so he can enjoy his toy for a bit.

-S


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

Great advice on letting him hold it FQ, I never would have thought of that! Thanks everybody, I can't wait for the day that Gus might be diving into the water going after his sticks!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how to get him to let it go when he brings it back? We got the retrieve part down, but once he comes over and we go to take it again, he runs off, or tries play tug of war instead! I tried swapping him the toy for a treat, and saying "drop it" but it doesnt always work.:uhoh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

MisterBailey said:


> Can anyone tell me how to get him to let it go when he brings it back? We got the retrieve part down, but once he comes over and we go to take it again, he runs off, or tries play tug of war instead! I tried swapping him the toy for a treat, and saying "drop it" but it doesnt always work.:uhoh:


Treat on the nose as you say "drop it". Dog will smell the food and then have to open his mouth to eat it and that's when you trade. Then start to keep the food hidden in your pocket. Say drop it a nano-second before you reach for the food to initiate the trade if needed. By not having the food visible and reaching for it AFTER you say drop it, the dog will learn the behavior chain and will start to drop as you say it, in anticipation for you reaching for the food. At this point, sometime reward with a treat, sometimes reward by handing the ball right back (OK, GET IT!) and sometimes reward with just praise and throw the toy again.


----------



## Dilly70 (Oct 9, 2006)

our dog is 4 months old and what we do with him is throw a toy and then call "bring it back"--he runs to get it and then he runs back to us. Try starting out a shorter distance away from him so he doesn't get distracted by something else before he gets to you. Also, give him lots of praise and pets before you try getting the toy back to throw it again. Ask him to "release" or "drop it" and he'll learn pretty quickly. Lastly, only do it a few times at first because you don't want him to lose interest.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, I wished I had seen this earlier because I believe I could have helped you on it although I do it differently then mentioned above. As for the next question on getting the item back once they come in, I use the give command and I just take the item, the reward is they get another throw and a fetch.

Anyway, I believe this is what your after. And it all begins from day one for me of bringing them home.


----------



## WoodysMum (Mar 13, 2007)

Our woody would not retrieve, it really annoyed me that we couldn't play fetch. But he loved his frisbie and one day got it and he retrieves all the time. So its just a matter of patients, he will get it.


----------



## MyDogMason (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm just glad I'm not the only one with a Golden Looker-at-er.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Treat on the nose as you say "drop it". Dog will smell the food and then have to open his mouth to eat it and that's when you trade.
> 
> How clever is that!


----------

